# Calling all Dish too Direct people?



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello,
I would like to ask all Dish Network people that have switched to Direct-TV why? I am thinking I am go with Direct-TV with their new HR-34 receiver and two HD receivers. I been with Dish for more than ten years and this offer that Direct has now is best I seen. It would save me over $400.00 over the two year contract with Direct. I just want some feedback. Dish really does not care if I stay or go I contacted them and really no offer to stay.

Any one using the new HR-34? How is it working out for ya? 

I have also post this in the Dish area also. Again just looking at feedback


----------



## andrewj0781 (Dec 1, 2011)

Four reasons why I switched. One was MLB Network (which I know Dish has now) reason two was 24/7 RSN and reason three was it was my cheapest way to get more HD receivers. Dish had no deals on any 211. Lastly was the whole Home DVR.

I've been with Direct since August and I'm very happy with the service. They seem to work out contracts with TV providers faster then Dish ever did. So I'd say go for it. If you don't like it Dish will take you back in 2 years.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Thank you! It I switched to Direct I would save 400.00 over the two years. I looking at geting the HR-34 and two HD rec. do you have the HR-34? and how is it running? any problems?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

There are many discussion here of users that have the HR34. Most comments are positive. I quick search for "HR34" should show them.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I've done the switchover a couple times when a piece of hardware failed and the cost to replace it or upgrade all hardware was more than the cost to just change provider. I started with D* in 1997 with a full-price out-of-pocket dual-lnb system I saved up for weeks to get; switched to E* in 2000 when the flat-pack dual-lnb died, and went back to D* in May 2010 when the E* receivers were fried due to a lightning strike. I'm sure at some point in the future I'll be going back to E* but so far D* has been good to me.


----------



## ozarkham (Sep 21, 2008)

I switched this past week for the following reasons. 1. Price and channels per package. 2. Disney/ESPN HD channels. 3. Customer service from Dish that continues to get worse. I've been a Dish customer since the late 90's when they first started and finally was ready for change. With Direct I got the HR34 which has 5 tuners in it. So far love it. I've got a little problem with the HR25's being able to see the HR34 playlist, but I'm working with Direct on that. So far they've been good to work with.


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey! I have the HR34, and It is Amazing! The DVR Storage is Huge! The Recording 5 shows at once is Awesome as well! The only thing is that the new HD GUI hasn't come our way yet. But I'm cool with the Blue  

Switch over to DirecTV, You'll be glad you did!


----------



## nusatman (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a new subscriber myself...I had dish well over 10 years ago, but so far I am very impressed...I've been doing ALOT of research into both services prior, but they definitely offer the best deal, and seem to be leaving dish in the dust as far as advancements in tech...


----------



## andrewj0781 (Dec 1, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> Thank you! It I switched to Direct I would save 400.00 over the two years. I looking at geting the HR-34 and two HD rec. do you have the HR-34? and how is it running? any problems?


No I have a HR24 and 3 H24. They worked good out of the box but since I'm a CE tester they run super now, with the new HD guide. Super fast!!


----------



## andrewj0781 (Dec 1, 2011)

nusatman said:


> I'm a new subscriber myself...I had dish well over 10 years ago, but so far I am very impressed...I've been doing ALOT of research into both services prior, but they definitely offer the best deal, and seem to be leaving dish in the dust as far as advancements in tech...


I'm not impressed with Dish's new Whole Home DVR. You can record 6 shows but 4 of them are the prime time networks. Also you only have 3 turners which I know Directv only has 2. The big difference is if you're recording with Dish you only have 3 turners and if you're recording two shows plus your prime time no on else in the house can watch tv.

I like Directv's better because I can only record two shows but the other 3 tv's in my house can continue to watch tv while the DVR is recording.

So I think Directv's whole home is better. So I'm glad they offered you a good deal.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I might've misinterpreted but are you saying Dish's Whole Home solution is one multi-tuner dvr with dummy tunerless boxes connected to it? That is so a$$-backwards. What did they buy out the Wang corporation for that outdated tech.


----------



## andrewj0781 (Dec 1, 2011)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> I might've misinterpreted but are you saying Dish's Whole Home solution is one multi-tuner dvr with dummy tunerless boxes connected to it? That is so a$$-backwards. What did they buy out the Wang corporation for that outdated tech.


Yeah It's a three tuner dvr. You have the main box called a hopper (3 tuner) and to view tv on other tvs you need a smaller box called joey.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirect...NHOPPER_2980&gclid=CIeXyLah560CFUFN4AodZALp4A


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

OMG! Who the **** thinks up these ideas at E*. No wonder Tivo has no trouble winning lawsuits against them. They're run by bunch of idiots. I'll take 4 Directv HRxx or Hxx's connected Whole Home over this Hopper/Joey **** any day. Great idea E* to make a system that when the Hopper dies your customers are **** out of luck watching any tv till it's replaced. I foresee pissed off Dish customers flocking to Directv when they realise they were duped into buying a POS system.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DirecTV will have a similar scenario. One HR34 and RVU clients will have the same issue. Of course it's a choice, you can also use a 34 with a regular receiver.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> DirecTV will have a similar scenario. One HR34 and RVU clients will have the same issue. Of course it's a choice, you can also use a 34 with a regular receiver.


Exactly, once things turn to RVU, very same problem. HR34 needs to reboot the whole damn house is down.........


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

For the person asking about switching to DirecTV and wanting to get an HR 34, *BE ADVISED THAT YOU HAVE NO CONTROL OVER WHAT MODEL RECEIVERS YOU WILL GET. YOU ALSO HAVE NO CONTROL OVER WHETHER THEY WILL BE NEW OR "RECONDITIONED"!*

You get whatever the installer has on the truck, as long as it fits the description-and there are only 4 descriptions: HD DVR, HD RECEIVER, SD DVR, SD RECEIVER

Also, if somehow you DO get an HR 34 and it breaks down a week later, there is no guarantee you will get a replacement of the same type-you will get an "HD DVR" but it could be a five year old reconditioned unit.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This is not true for the HR34. Until there's an HR34-100 or HR35 etc, an HR34-700 is guaranteed if an HMC is on the order. A 34 cannot be replaced with a 24. It will be possible to get refurbs. I'm sure the one I replaced will go out as refurb.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> For the person asking about switching to DirecTV and wanting to get an HR 34, *BE ADVISED THAT YOU HAVE NO CONTROL OVER WHAT MODEL RECEIVERS YOU WILL GET. YOU ALSO HAVE NO CONTROL OVER WHETHER THEY WILL BE NEW OR "RECONDITIONED"!*
> 
> You get whatever the installer has on the truck, as long as it fits the description-and there are only 4 descriptions: HD DVR, HD RECEIVER, SD DVR, SD RECEIVER
> 
> Also, if somehow you DO get an HR 34 and it breaks down a week later, there is no guarantee you will get a replacement of the same type-you will get an "HD DVR" but it could be a five year old reconditioned unit.


This is *completely* untrue. The HR34 is a new class, the Home Media Center. They are extremely new, so it's not likely there are any refurbished ones yet.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"DogLover" said:


> This is completely untrue. The HR34 is a new class, the Home Media Center. They are extremely new, so it's not likely there are any refurbished ones yet.


I'm sure there are, I know of at least 2 that have been returned to DirecTV. Rare, but out there.

And to be fair to ThomasM, DirecTV told me the same thing when I was getting mine replaced. That they couldn't guarantee it, and might get an HR20-24.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm sure there are, I know of at least 2 that have been returned to DirecTV. Rare, but out there.
> 
> And to be fair to ThomasM, DirecTV told me the same thing when I was getting mine replaced. That they couldn't guarantee it, and might get an HR20-24.


I was assuming that it would take a few more returns and and more than a month or two of limited release before you'd actually see any refurbs being sent out. (But logistics isn't my specially, so who knows.)

And you are right, CSR's have given out some bad information. It's obvious that training CSRs isn't DIRECTV's strong suit. However, we have seen evidence that they are considered a different class. They are a different labeled line item on new orders, and they are a different price.

I know that we don't always agree with some of the choices that DIRECTV makes, but it really would be ludicrous for them to treat an HR34 the same as an HR2x.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"DogLover" said:


> I know that we don't always agree with some of the choices that DIRECTV makes, but it really would be ludicrous for them to treat an HR34 the same as an HR2x.


Very true, and while I wouldn't like my H25 replaced with a H24, I wouldn't accept a 24 to replace a 34 at all, and no one would. Though I've heard 25s are replaced with 25s, but I have no first hand knowledge.


----------



## stebrock (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm in the same "should I swap to Direct" boat. The 3D channels interest me. My concern is overall HD quality. For those that have swapped from Dish how's the picture quality?
Rick


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

"stebrock" said:


> I'm in the same "should I swap to Direct" boat. The 3D channels interest me. My concern is overall HD quality. For those that have swapped from Dish how's the picture quality?
> Rick


I have Comcast right now. My brother in law has dish and I have directv coming on Friday. I had directv almost 2 years ago and will say that directv had the best hd picture out of all of them.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

stebrock said:


> I'm in the same "should I swap to Direct" boat. The 3D channels interest me. My concern is overall HD quality. For those that have swapped from Dish how's the picture quality?
> Rick


People usually have that concern going the other way. DirecTV has better HD quality than Dish, no question. Whether you'll actually notice a difference is the issue. You can be 100% certain it won't look any worse and that you'll get a lot more 3D. You will lose about 20 basic HD channels in the switch, but gain some HD premiums and lots of sports.


----------



## stebrock (Mar 3, 2005)

mdavej said:


> People usually have that concern going the other way. DirecTV has better HD quality than Dish, no question. Whether you'll actually notice a difference is the issue. You can be 100% certain it won't look any worse and that you'll get a lot more 3D. You will lose about 20 basic HD channels in the switch, but gain some HD premiums and lots of sports.


Thanks for the info... I've read that it might make sense to wait a little for the "bugs" to be fixed with the 34 Model. Any opinions??
Rick


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

stebrock said:


> Thanks for the info... I've read that it might make sense to wait a little for the "bugs" to be fixed with the 34 Model. Any opinions??
> Rick


The HR34 is new, and the software is not as mature as on the HR2x series. However, if you are ordering service as a new customer you want to order what you want from the onset. Don't set up a new account then call in a month or two to get an HR34, you will pay a lot more for it.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

stebrock said:


> Thanks for the info... I've read that it might make sense to wait a little for the "bugs" to be fixed with the 34 Model. Any opinions??
> Rick


Well the HR20 (5+ yrs old by now??) still has bugs like my 722k does, so I wouldn't expect the HR34 to be any different. Just check the threads to see if the current bugs are deal breakers. It appears to be pretty solid right now. It gets frequent updates, so the timing doesn't matter. It's not like you're stuck with the original bugs forever. Bugs will get fixed, and a few new ones will be introduced on a regular basis.

Although I'd love to have that 5 tuner HR34, I have no interest in 3D or sports, so I'll be sticking with Dish for the foreseeable future. I also don't want to lose the HD versions of BBCA, TCM, G4, NatGeo Wild, Epix, etc.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Agreed. I don't know how often Dish does software updates, but it seems like DirecTV is constantly working on the software, adding features, fixing issues etc. Generally bugs are taken care of fairly quickly.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

andrewj0781 said:


> I'm not impressed with Dish's new Whole Home DVR. You can record 6 shows but 4 of them are the prime time networks. Also you only have 3 turners which I know Directv only has 2. The big difference is if you're recording with Dish you only have 3 turners and if you're recording two shows plus your prime time no on else in the house can watch tv.
> 
> I like Directv's better because I can only record two shows but the other 3 tv's in my house can continue to watch tv while the DVR is recording.
> 
> So I think Directv's whole home is better. So I'm glad they offered you a good deal.


You get 4 prime time channels plus two more of your choosing all on that one tuner. So that's 6 channels there. Still leaving you two tuners left. Plus you can still watch something on the DVR at the same time. Plus with the USB OTA adapter you get two more tuners.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

from my recent order and install with directv I would say stick with dish. dtv customer service has taken a dump and starting to think even time warner may have a leg up compared. I ordered a hr34 but installer refused to install and activated a 24. Directv says that since he activated a 24 that made me an existing customer and am not eligible for the 34 I ordered. They refuse to correct this. I have gone thru 3 levels of supervisors and they all say there is no way to fix this since now I am an existing customer (victim) of 2 days. the installer did not get a signature on his work order and just left. didnot even verify things were working (which they werent) One superviser recommended canceling while within the 24 hr window but when talking to cancelations they said they would charge me for the day of service (or no service since the boxes didnt work) and I would lose the money paid for upgrade to the 34 and shipping for install. So since i did not want to lose the almost $200 paid for install plus for service not received. I decided best not to cancel but fight it out. I am still fighting. complaint filed with executive relations dept. I have never had customer service this bad with dish or ANY body else! They may have the technology but that is where it stops.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I just switched a few days ago. I moved into a new house and the deal I got from Direct were too good to pass up. Plus the HMC DVR sealed the deal.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

mikec73 said:


> from my recent order and install with directv I would say stick with dish. dtv customer service has taken a dump and starting to think even time warner may have a leg up compared. I ordered a hr34 but installer refused to install and activated a 24. Directv says that since he activated a 24 that made me an existing customer and am not eligible for the 34 I ordered. They refuse to correct this. I have gone thru 3 levels of supervisors and they all say there is no way to fix this since now I am an existing customer (victim) of 2 days. the installer did not get a signature on his work order and just left. didnot even verify things were working (which they werent) One superviser recommended canceling while within the 24 hr window but when talking to cancelations they said they would charge me for the day of service (or no service since the boxes didnt work) and I would lose the money paid for upgrade to the 34 and shipping for install. So since i did not want to lose the almost $200 paid for install plus for service not received. I decided best not to cancel but fight it out. I am still fighting. complaint filed with executive relations dept. I have never had customer service this bad with dish or ANY body else! They may have the technology but that is where it stops.


I don't understand how a 24 gets activated when a 34 is ordered, the work order is VERY specific and will not allow them to be interchanged
there is IRD - HD/DVR (HR20-24) and IRD - HMC (HR34). I would think the csr didn't process your order right. The tech also should have verified your order before installing the box, and if you knew about the 34 and differences, you should have definitely specified that you had ordered one and confirmed that he was going to install one. Your current situation should have been avoided sooo many times. Hopefully it works out for you though


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"mikec73" said:


> I decided best not to cancel but fight it out. I am still fighting. complaint filed with executive relations dept. I have never had customer service this bad with dish or ANY body else! They may have the technology but that is where it stops.


Was that Ellen's office?


----------



## stebrock (Mar 3, 2005)

Install today was cancelled due to the rain. The installer while was here mentioned that this would be his first HR34 install. I'm getting the 34 an additional HDDVR and 2 HD receivers. Anything I need to look out for during the install? He mentioned 1 wire from the dish to an 8-way "splitter" which would supply the 4 receivers.
Thanks, Rick


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stebrock said:


> Install today was cancelled due to the rain. The installer while was here mentioned that this would be his first HR34 install.* I'm getting the 34 an additional HDDVR and 2 HD receivers*. Anything I need to look out for during the install? He mentioned 1 wire from the dish to an 8-way "splitter" which would supply the 4 receivers.
> Thanks, Rick


I count 9 tuners, so you'll [he'll] need to install a SWiM-16, which will have four wires down from the dish, "and then" have two being split as needed to feed the four receiver locations.


----------



## stebrock (Mar 3, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I count 9 tuners, so you'll [he'll] need to install a SWiM-16, which will have four wires down from the dish, "and then" have two being split as needed to feed the four receiver locations.


Thanks for the info. Could you give me a little more detail? The switch is on the dish I understand that but what do you mean by 2 of the wires being split? With 4 wires from the dish wouldn't each one go to an individual receiver? Where would the splitting be necessary?
Rick


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stebrock said:


> Thanks for the info. Could you give me a little more detail? The switch is on the dish I understand that but what do you mean by 2 of the wires being split? With 4 wires from the dish wouldn't each one go to an individual receiver? Where would the splitting be necessary?
> Rick


First I think you need to see what a SWiM-16 is:


----------



## stebrock (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks man... So you show the 2 SWM splitters. How many individual wires would run to the HR34 and the HDDVR?
Thanks for your help, Rick


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stebrock said:


> Thanks man... So you show the 2 SWM splitters. How many individual wires would run to the HR34 and the HDDVR?
> Thanks for your help, Rick


This is the single wire setup, so each receiver, regardless of how many internal tuners, only uses one coax.
The whole single wire is based off of eight tuners, so when you have more than 8, you have to move to the SWiM-16, which as you see has two outputs [with eight tuners max on each].


----------



## stebrock (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for being patient with me...
So lets see if I have this straight - 
4 wires from dish to SWM16,
1 wire to each of the 8-way splitters,
1 wire from the splitters to each receiver
If thats correct why 2 splitters? Is it because the splitters can only handle 8 tuners a piece?If so you would divide the receivers as in this example:
splitter 1 - HR34 (5 tuners)
splitter 2- HDDVR and 2 HD receivers = 4 tuners.
Is anything else required to make this a "whole home" set up?
Thanks, Rick


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stebrock said:


> Thanks for being patient with me...
> So lets see if I have this straight -
> 4 wires from dish to SWM16,
> 1 wire to each of the 8-way splitters,
> ...


The picture show 8-way splitters, but you can use "none", a 2-way, a 4-way, or any combination. The splitter merely is used to connect enough coax for the receivers.
Since you're planning on a HR34, a DVR, and 2 receivers, I would group them such that the DVR & receivers are on one side, and the HR34 on the other. This should only require a 4-way for the DVR & receivers, and let the HR34 connect without a splitter.
The fewer/smaller splitters used, the stronger the signal is to the receivers/tuners.


----------



## stebrock (Mar 3, 2005)

While I still have you on the line. I obtained the following info. Do you know what a BB DECA is?

"your ideal set up would be a 4 way splitter to feed you HDDVR plus 2 HD boxes and the BB DECA, the power supply connected directly to the switch and the HR34 on the second SWM output. this will keep signal loss to a minimum" 


Thanks for all your help. I really appreciate you taking your time to help me...
Rick


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stebrock said:


> While I still have you on the line. I obtained the following info. Do you know what a BB DECA is?
> 
> "your ideal set up would be a 4 way splitter to feed you HDDVR plus 2 HD boxes and the BB DECA, the power supply connected directly to the switch and the HR34 on the second SWM output. this will keep signal loss to a minimum"
> 
> ...


!rolling I doubt there is anything DECA that I don't know about. :lol:

A BB DECA is used to bridge the coax network to your home network for internet access and other network options.
It would "fit nicely" on the fourth port of the splitter.
Some use the HR34 to bridge and don't use the BB DECA.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> I count 9 tuners, so you'll [he'll] need to install a SWiM-16, which will have four wires down from the dish, "and then" have two being split as needed to feed the four receiver locations.


Don't forget any additional RVU connections if he is using the HR34 for that purpose.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

inf0z said:


> Don't forget any additional RVU connections if he is using the HR34 for that purpose.


Huh????? RVU connected devices don't add any tuners, they use one of the 5 tuners already present in the HR34.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

I had Dish for a few years, and switched back to D* (previously had been a D* guy back in the days of the SD DirecTIVO). My main reason for switching to D* was sports coverage. Although Dish had Center Ice like D*, most of the games were in SD. Now, that may have changed over the last few years, but that was my reasoning.

DISH, for what it offered, was a pretty good deal. I mostly watch news and sports and have little interest in a gazillion and one channels of crap, and DISH had packaged that were ideal for me. I found VIP722 (which is the DVR I had with Dish) to be just OK and still think Dish's DVRs are grossly overrated. The DISH DVR did have some nice features though (like the external HD storage) and I thought the DISH remote was superb. The service and picture quality were mostly top notch, although I found that I had to do fairly frequent reboots. 

I had a lot of trepidation in coming back to D* because I had heard terrible things about the DVRs. I was pleasantly surprised. I have two HR24s and like them so much that I have no interest in the new TIVO boxes. Picture quality and reliability of service has been top notch. 

For the programming I specifically opted for, D* is a lot more expensive. I also thought DISH was a far easier company to deal with.

Overall, I'd say it is a toss up. But, the switch worked out well for me and I'd do it again.


----------

